# MacOS 9.2.1 - Explorateur réseau



## r e m y (15 Septembre 2001)

Sous MacOS 9.1 lorsque l'on ouvrait l'Explorateur réseau sans être connecté à l'Internet, on avait droit à un message d'erreur. Il suffisait de faire "Entrée" ou de cliquer OK et tout allait bien pour explorer le réseau local.

Depuis la mise à jour MacOS 9.2.1, si j'essaie d'ouvrir Exporateur Réseau sans être connecté à internet, je me retrouve avec un Mac figé et je dois faire un pomme-option Esc pour forcer Explorateur réseau à quitter...

Si une connection internet est ouverte, alors tout va bien... mais Mr Apple j'ai pas une connexion permanente, moi! et j'ai pas envie de me connecter à internet, chaque fois que je relie mes Mavs en réseau local!

Heureusement, que le sélecteur est toujours installé et que lui accepte d'explorer mon réseau local sans rechigner!


----------

